# Alternatives to Sand Clear



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

Why are you looking for alternatives? Products that contain physillium are safe. Physillium can be given all the time with no ill effects on a healthy horse. You can buy it bulk. It is a natural husk that is usually pelleted for use. People give it for 30 days if there is a build up and then give it one week a month if the horse lives in sandy conditions.

I would sure be careful using Metamucil, which is formulated for humans, on a horse. Not to mention the cost of multiplying a dose for the weight of a horse vs a human.

When in doubt, always ask a vet. A vet can analyze a fecal sample to tell you if you have a problem


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I think that Metamucil is made of Psyllium - as is Sand Clear - but might be more expensive if you work out the doseage


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Because metamucil is way cheaper? 

My vet told us to use metamucil because its way cheaper and he uses it on his own horses. 

Buy the orange flavor Equate from Walmart. This one. I've never seen a horse turn their nose up at it. I feed it in an hay pellet mash or just dry on their grain. 










We feed 1 Cup a day, for 5 days a month. That's one container a horse. I've been using it for 9 years and I haven't had a case of sand colic since, and my horses are on sugar sand thanks to Florida. 

An easy way to test if your mare has sand in her belly, is to take a glove and pick up some fresh manure, turn the glove inside out and fill it with water and then tie of the wrist part. Hang it overnight and the next day check the finger tips. If it feels gritty she has sand.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

Rain Shadow said:


> Because metamucil is way cheaper?
> 
> My vet told us to use metamucil because its way cheaper and he uses it on his own horses.
> 
> ...


 Great info! Vets must have more sand experience in Florida than in my area!


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Whinnie said:


> Great info! Vets must have more sand experience in Florida than in my area!


Yep. We have crappy grass that just can't handle horses and we are all sugar sand underneath. And since Florida use to be underwater, the sand is salty, so a lot of horses like to munch the salty tasting sand, even if they have loose salt to eat.

If you don't treat for sand, you will have sand colic monthly with most horses.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

Disclaimer: not a math wiz. This is why I buy Equus physillium pellets.

Equate---$18.00/pound. 1 cup a day for 5 days uses the entire pound. (price quoted online)

Phsyillium---$16.20 for 5 pounds. Dose, 4oz per day for 5 days = 20oz
5 pounds = 80 oz (price State Line Tack)

I can treat one week a month for 4 months on what the Equate costs for one week, assuming the Equate above is a one pound jar. I buy 15 pounds and it costs less per pound in the larger size. 

Check my math, I could be off base.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for the good info - both of you


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

I use the Wal-Mart brand stuff too. We're in Florida also, so treating for sand is a big deal. I've never had a problem with it, the horses eat it up. It's just easier for me to pick up a couple of tubs of it during my Wal-Mart runs than to bother ordering it.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

The only thing I would be careful of with using the human psyllium is sugar content. Some of it is not pure psyllium and may contain sugar. So even though it may be cheaper, you may be paying for sugar and not psyllium. That may or may not be a big deal for any particular horse, just something I thought I would mention.

What I have also wondered, is if the psyllium needs to be fed dry to be able to move the sand through. If so (and I don't know if that is the case) a pellet might be better than the powder.

But yeah, when I lived in Phoenix I bought human psyllium for the horses. They do seem to love the orange flavor. 

In more recent years, we live in a different part of the state (more clay than sand) and I stopped feeding it because 1. my vet didn't think it was necessary and 2. the stuff gets expensive. 

I have also read some articles that seem to doubt the effectiveness of psyllium. They did some studies with sand in ponies and found the psyllium didn't really help. Some articles have said simply feeding more hay does a better job, but I personally don't know if that's accurate.

It would be horrible to live in Florida. I didn't know sand colic was such a problem there. 

Although I once turned down a boarding stable because their idea of nice clean pens was having a sand base. They dumped it in there on purpose like a sandbox. So I just didn't feel comfortable keeping my horse there.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Rain Shadow said:


> Because metamucil is way cheaper?
> 
> My vet told us to use metamucil because its way cheaper and he uses it on his own horses.
> 
> ...


This exactly! !! Recommended by my vet as the least expensive. She also told me not to buy the equate one flavored with sugar, as half the bottle is sugar.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

The reason my vet says to use the Equate version and why its cheaper is because its mostly psyllium husk fiber. But the pellets have to be mixed with alfalfa, wheat, something to form pellets. So you aren't getting as much psyllium with the pellets, since you have whatever filler is in it.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

trailhorserider said:


> I have also read some articles that seem to doubt the effectiveness of psyllium. They did some studies with sand in ponies and found the psyllium didn't really help. Some articles have said simply feeding more hay does a better job, but I personally don't know if that's accurate.


This is what I've read too: the best way to get sand through the gut is long-stemmed fiber. Horses need to eat enough hay to get the sand to clear. Psyllium only works for some horses, because some horses break Psyllium down in the intestines. That study they did showed no difference in the sand burden with ponies getting Psyllium versus ponies not getting Psyllium.
I think the best thing is to feed the horse on a mat or in a hay net or feeder, to try to avoid sand ingestion as much as possible. A good deal of sand can pass through the horse without problems, and usually horses getting enough roughage do fine in sandy environments. Where I keep my horses is a sand based environment, and the sheds all have sand for footing. In 40 years of horses on the property they've never had a case of sand colic.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I've kept horses in Florida for 7 years now. I have yet to give them anything to clear sand. At one point I was giving them chia for a short time for the omega 3's. Supposedly it helps with sand but switched to ground flax because chia is so expensive. I check them for sand a couple of times a years just in case but no significant amount has been found or heard in there. They do eat about 25 pounds of hay a day in the winter and about 10 to 15 in the summer with the remaining grass.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

trailhorserider said:


> The only thing I would be careful of with using the human psyllium is sugar content. Some of it is not pure psyllium and may contain sugar. So even though it may be cheaper, you may be paying for sugar and not psyllium. That may or may not be a big deal for any particular horse, just something I thought I would mention.
> 
> What I have also wondered, is if the psyllium needs to be fed dry to be able to move the sand through. If so (and I don't know if that is the case) a pellet might be better than the powder.
> 
> ...


Hm, I didn't think of the sugar content. Wonder if they have a sugar free version. My mare is PSSM, so I have to keep her sugar intake very low. That is why she is on a dry lot to begin with. 

The area that I board in is very, very sandy. The turnout you can dig down a foot and have only sand. They have been trying to drag it around and take sand out of the turn out to put in their driveway and the actual riding arena, but it is still a lot of sand. Even the turnouts that aren't used regularly don't grow much grass. 

I will have to test her and see what is in her poo. I didn't know it was that easy to do. Since she is in a boarding situation she gets a set amount of hay, about three flakes in the morning (depending upon how much she steals from other horse's piles :icon_rolleyes, and two at night.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Some stuff I found a while back...most is focused on clearing obstruction versus preventing it:

"Psyllium mucilloid had no apparent effect on sand evacuation from the equine large intestine. When intake of sand is prevented, the equine large intestine can reduce and possibly eliminate its sand burden."

Failure of Psyllium Mucilloid to Hasten Evacuation of Sand From the Equine Large Intestine - HAMMOCK - 2008 - Veterinary Surgery - Wiley Online Library

"Twelve healthy horses were fed 1 kg sand once a day for 5 days. Subsequently, these horses were divided into two groups: A and B. From day 6–10, both groups were treated with 2 l of mineral oil once a day and group B received an additional 0.5 kg of psyllium twice a day....all horses showed a higher total ash output within the 5 days treatment period when the psyllium semen and mineral oil were used for the treatment than when treated with mineral oil solely."

My comment: Notice the psyllium was fed at 1.1 lbs per day in conjunction with mineral oil (2 liters?).

Evacuation of sand from the equine intestine with mineral oil, with and without psyllium - Hotwagner - 2007 - Journal of Animal Physiology and Animal Nutrition - Wiley Online Library

"In 2 foals, some of the sand was passed and the rest was mixed with other intestinal contents within 2–4 days. Even large accumulations disappeared in 2–4 days with psyllium alone or combined with mineral oil in 4 horses. In another 4 horses, the size of the accumulations decreased but varying amounts remained approximately at the same site, despite treatment for 1–4 weeks, and all these horses also had either gastric or large colon impaction. Three horses had a limited response to psyllium treatment, but the accumulation resolved with repeated doses of magnesium sulphate, with or without mineral oil."

Abdominal radiography in monitoring the resolution of sand accumulations from the large colon of horses treated medically - RUOHONIEMI - 2010 - Equine Veterinary Journal - Wiley Online Library


"Psyllium in the form of flakes or powder has been used most successfully at a dose of 500 g/1,000 lb in 2 gal of water. This treatment is normally repeated at least two times at 2- to 3-day intervals. Psyllium is believed to have a better ability to penetrate, hydrate, and disrupt sand impactions than other laxatives and cathartics. Psyllium is nontoxic and can be used for 1 to 3 weeks.1,3,11 With prolonged use (e.g., 4 to 5 weeks or continuous administration), colonic flora begin to degrade psyllium, thereby decreasing efficacy for sand clearance. The response to psyllium is highly variable, ranging from no response to complete resolution."

My comment: note again the dose and frequency.

https://www.paardenwelzijnscheck.nl.../Walesby et al. (2004) Equine Sand Colic.docx

"Enteroliths are intestinal calculi that result in intestinal obstruction and colic in horses...

... Following multiple logistic regression analysis, the following factors were found to be significantly associated with enterolithiasis: feeding >50% of the diet as alfalfa; feeding <50% of the diet as oat hay; feeding <50% of the diet as grass hay; and lack of daily access to pasture grazing."


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

I know what the study says, but I don't believe it. 

Why?

Because Ty was very prone to sand colic. I almost lost him to it about a year after I got him. Our horses always have had access to round bales year round so they get tons of hay and still he was colicing. 

We put him on the psyllium and he never had sand colic again. It was clearly doing something for him. My vet swears by it and has seen plenty of horses prone to sand colic improve on the psyllium


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

LoriF said:


> I've kept horses in Florida for 7 years now. I have yet to give them anything to clear sand. At one point I was giving them chia for a short time for the omega 3's. Supposedly it helps with sand but switched to ground flax because chia is so expensive. I check them for sand a couple of times a years just in case but no significant amount has been found or heard in there. They do eat about 25 pounds of hay a day in the winter and about 10 to 15 in the summer with the remaining grass.



You must be closer to Georgia and the clay. I'm in Citrus and our property sits right on what was once a salt water reef. We are constantly finding shells and fossils after every rain storm, and the entire property is sugar sand.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Equus Psyllium Pellets are my preferred brand. No sugar and only three ingredients: psyllium, wheat mill run, and anise oil for flavor. All natural, and plenty of psyllium content (it's the first ingredient!).

EQUUS Psyllium Pellets - Statelinetack.com

Here's a place that also sells pure psyllium cheaply:
http://www.scahealth.com/ultracruz-equine-pure-psyllium-horse-supplement.html


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

I personally prefer the EQUUS pellets over the Metamucil. However a recent study has found (I'm trying to find it again...) that psyllium is not quite as effective as it could be on it's own and it's now recommended that owners have a vet also do a mineral oil purge as well. Though I cannot remember how frequently. If I can find the article I'll post it. Another vet told me that along with both of those to also provide some coarser/ stemy hay as that would help as well.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

Eolith said:


> Equus Psyllium Pellets are my preferred brand. No sugar and only three ingredients: psyllium, wheat mill run, and anise oil for flavor. All natural, and plenty of psyllium content (it's the first ingredient!).
> 
> EQUUS Psyllium Pellets - Statelinetack.com
> 
> ...


Yes, this is what I order. Another disclaimer: I don't use it for sand, I don't have that problem. I was using it because I had a problem with loose manure. It took me awhile to clear up the condition that was causing it so I needed the physillium for that. I use it occasionally now as my mare will get anxious and have loose manure when confined too long to a stall (weather) or a new horse arrives in the herd( changing pecking order) or even when she seems to eat something in the pasture that causes the "runs".

It does a great job as horse "pepto bismal".

Like I said, I am not a math whiz, but it looks like the Metamucil is 4X as much as the Equus physillium.


----------



## KevT (Jan 6, 2016)

I am in North Central FL and it is all sand here. Having 4 horses, we buy our Psyllium at the health food store in bulk (by far the cheapest we have found). They each get about an ounce a day in their horse chow 4 days a week. Now they are on grass field, and unlimited Coastal Hay in round bales, and each get a scoop (red) of 10% chow every day. Knock on wood, never had colic yet. My horses are a Belgium, a Haflinger, a AQHA, and a APHA, and all mares


----------



## ridingintherayne (May 8, 2014)

I live in the desert, like there is no dirt, just deep, red sand everywhere. I feed 1 cup of sweet feed a day, and I don't know the science behind it but it has worked really well on my horses ("worked well" as in they've never coliced because of sand).


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

When I wanted to feed my horse psyllium (in the process of ruling out reasons for weight loss) I just got pure psyllium husk powder. To figure out the dosage, I just took a look at Sand Clear's label: each serving contains 102 g of psyllium husk. So, the 650 g bag of psyllium husk had about 6.5 servings in it. I split it into 7 equal servings and gave for 1 week.

I don't remember how that compared to brand name or generic metamucil, but it was about half the cost of the 1 week purge of Sand Clear from SmartPak, and I liked that there was nothing else mixed into it at all.


----------

